# Barcellona - Inter. 2 ottobre 2019 ore 21. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (28 Settembre 2019)

Seconda partita di Champions con una grande big match. L'Inter deve cercare, almeno, di strappare un pareggio dopo la prima deludente mentre il Barcelona arriva da uno 0-0 a Dortmund. 

Nota statistica: il Barcellona non perde in casa dal 1 maggio 2013 - semifinale contro il Bayern. Ma se si guarda i gironi, il Barcellona non perde in casa da 10 anni (2009) sconfitti dal Rubin Kazan. 

Partita visibile su Sky e Sky go Streaming dalle ore 21

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di Champions con una grande big match. L'Inter deve cercare, almeno, di strappare un pareggio dopo la prima deludente mentre il Barcelona arriva da uno 0-0 a Dortmund.
> 
> Nota statistica: il Barcellona non perde in casa dal 1 maggio 2013 - semifinale contro il Bayern. Ma se si guarda i gironi, il Barcellona non perde in casa da 10 anni (2009) sconfitti dal Rubin Kazan.
> 
> ...



Per fortuna Conte non è allenatore da Champions, almeno quello.


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2019)

Il vero banco di prova per l’Inter di Conte


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2019)

per me questa la perdono male


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Lo Slavia ha messo sotto i nerazzurri a piu' riprese, vediamo cosa fanno in catalogna.
Per me le buscano di brutto, è un livello ancora troppo alto per loro.
Ma piano piano , se continuano così, non ci vanno lontani.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di Champions con una grande big match. L'Inter deve cercare, almeno, di strappare un pareggio dopo la prima deludente mentre il Barcelona arriva da uno 0-0 a Dortmund.
> 
> Nota statistica: il Barcellona non perde in casa dal 1 maggio 2013 - semifinale contro il Bayern. Ma se si guarda i gironi, il Barcellona non perde in casa da 10 anni (2009) sconfitti dal Rubin Kazan.
> 
> ...



Conte sta già pensando alla partita contro la Juve, come ha pensato al Milan dopo il fischio finale di Inter-Udinese senza nemmeno preparare la partita contro lo Slavia. Dubito che preparerà anche questa partita a Barcellona.


----------



## sette (29 Settembre 2019)

L'Inter vince facile


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Curioso di vedere Sensi Daishinkan contro Il Barca


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seconda partita di Champions con una grande big match. L'Inter deve cercare, almeno, di strappare un pareggio dopo la prima deludente mentre il Barcelona arriva da uno 0-0 a Dortmund.
> 
> Nota statistica: il Barcellona non perde in casa dal 1 maggio 2013 - semifinale contro il Bayern. Ma se si guarda i gironi, il Barcellona non perde in casa da 10 anni (2009) sconfitti dal Rubin Kazan.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2019)

ho letto che l'inter non ha mai segnato in casa del barcelona in tutti gli anni duemila.

purtroppo per loro pare che Messi giochi titolare,anche se ricordo che lo scorso anno hanno perso 2-0 là senza di lui.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

BARCELLONA (4-3-3) 1 ter Stegen; 20 Sergi Roberto, 3 Piquè, 15 Lenglet, 2 Semedo; 21 De Jong, 5 Busquets, 8 Arthur; 10 Messi, 9 Suarez, 17 Griezmann.

INTER (3-5-2) 1 Handanovic; 2 Godin, 6 De Vrij, 37 Skriniar; 87 Candreva, 23 Barella, 77 Brozovic, 12 Sensi, 18 Asamoah; 7 Sanchez, 10 Lautaro.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> BARCELLONA (4-3-3) 1 ter Stegen; 20 Sergi Roberto, 3 Piquè, 15 Lenglet, 2 Semedo; 21 De Jong, 5 Busquets, 8 Arthur; 10 Messi, 9 Suarez, 17 Griezmann.
> 
> INTER (3-5-2) 1 Handanovic; 2 Godin, 6 De Vrij, 37 Skriniar; 87 Candreva, 23 Barella, 77 Brozovic, 12 Sensi, 18 Asamoah; 7 Sanchez, 10 Lautaro.



Ma questi la difesa quando la sistemano? Avessero preso loro De Ligt...


----------



## kekkopot (2 Ottobre 2019)

Ma ancora vanno in giro con Busquets?


----------



## bmb (2 Ottobre 2019)

Porcoddue da De Jong in su fanno venire i brividi


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Gol Inda


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Gol di Laureato


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Che schifo dietro il Barcellona


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

rotfl han già segnato? tipo pato nel 2011


----------



## sette (2 Ottobre 2019)

Finita


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

adesso l'arbitro comincia con gialli a caso per favorire il farsa


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Ma cosa fa sensi? Colpi di tacco volanti


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2019)

A quest’Inter manca il gioco di Giampaolo


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Stanno vincendo pure a Barcellona?

Impazzisco...


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stanno vincendo pure a Barcellona?
> 
> Impazzisco...



È gobbo non va bene e poi basta santificarlo"cit


----------



## 1972 (2 Ottobre 2019)

l'ho scritto ieri rispondendo ad un utente che considerava la melme fuori dalla cl subitosubitissimo - questa stagione potrebbe essere un incubo e non solo per le nostre disgrazie.che dio ci illumini....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> A quest’Inter manca il gioco di Giampaolo



Con il gioco del maestro sarebbero già sopra 0-3


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

A quanto pare l'Inter non segnava al Camp Nou dal 1970 (!!!)


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Laureato sembra Ronaldo...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

tra un po' fanno il secondo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Probabilmente perderanno, o al massimo pareggiano è difficile vincere in quel campo il Barcellona non perde dal medioevo li.

Però a livello mentale sono un'altra squadra, quando un allenatore ti fa risvoltare a livello tattico e mentale....


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

sto farsa non mi sembra abbastanza fidelizzato


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Quanti spazi lascia il Barcellona.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque sto Valverde è un bel bidone di allenatore.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Giocano alla grande comunque, almeno per ora.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Ottobre 2019)

Vi dico la mia sulla Champions di quest'anno:escludendo Real e Barca che sono super ridicole,é aperta alla vittoria di chiunque,anche a sorpresissime e considero favorite a pari merito juve e City.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Noi così non abbiamo giocato neanche nel 2011-2012 al Camp Nou.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Come giocano questi. Sempre in verticale.

Altro che filosofi, scienziati e diretti d'orchestra.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque sto Valverde è un bel bidone di allenatore.



Dovrebbero provare ad ingaggiare Jesus Malverde.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pazzesco, pazzesco.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Gol annullano a Candreva


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Vi dico la mia sulla Champions di quest'anno:escludendo Real e Barca che sono super ridicole,é aperta alla vittoria di chiunque,anche a sorpresissime e considero favorite a pari merito juve e City.



La Juve non deve vincerlo per nessuna ragione: la Exor tra l’altro è stata chiara, senza andare molto avanti in Champions avranno ripercussioni negative sul bilancio che si chiuderà in perdita per il terzo anno consecutivo, oltre ad avere qualcosa come mezzo miliardo di debiti. Con quel bilancio li hai voglia a rifare la squadra ormai a fine ciclo. Speriamo bene, se vincessero la CL sarebbe una disgrazia.

Sono un po’ come l’Inter 2009/2010, questa è l’ultima chance per loro per chissà quanto tempo.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Noi così non abbiamo giocato neanche nel 2011-2012 al Camp Nou.



Quello era un altro Barcellona però 

L'inter comunque sts facendo molto bene


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, pazzesco.



Ma piantala li. Si vede che manca la mano del GiamMAESTRO, non vedi che gioco rozzo, dozzinale e poco fidelizzato che hanno?


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Sono messi in campo in maniera CLAMOROSA.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (2 Ottobre 2019)

Come bastano un dirigente ed un allenatore con i contromaroni per ribaltare la mentalità di una squadra storicamente penosa ed abbonata a fare figure di melma per tutto il globo...


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Quello era un altro Barcellona però
> 
> L'inter comunque sts facendo molto bene



Si ma sulla carta sono 4-5 spanne sopra a parte la difesa, peccato siano allenati da un cane


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Spiace perché c'è di mezzo l'Inter, ma questi schifosi del Barca devono morire.

La squadra più antipatica e arrogante della galassia. Se non avevano Messi e una intera nazione a sostenerli religiosamente starebbero ancora a 1 CL. 

Quando smettono Leo e Busquets vedrai se non tornano nella melma.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Inter pazzesca!


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Mamma mia, quasi fanno il secondo.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

E come giocano questi


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Quasi 2-0

Pazzesco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spiace perché c'è di mezzo l'Inter, ma questi schifosi del Barca devono morire.
> 
> La squadra più antipatica e arrogante della galassia. *Se non avevano Messi e una intera nazione a sostenerli religiosamente starebbero ancora a 1 CL. *
> 
> Quando smettono Leo e Busquets vedrai se non tornano nella melma.



Dimentichi le banche che li hanno sostenuti (loro e il Madrid) anche coi nostri soldi. Altroché in Italia che ti rompono il prepuzio pure per fare lo stadio e ti ostacolano in ogni modo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Ottobre 2019)

L'inter esce ai gironi cit.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

il barcellona non ci sta capendo nulla


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spiace perché c'è di mezzo l'Inter, ma questi schifosi del Barca devono morire.
> 
> La squadra più antipatica e arrogante della galassia. Se non avevano Messi e una intera nazione a sostenerli religiosamente starebbero ancora a 1 CL.
> 
> Quando smettono Leo e Busquets vedrai se non tornano nella melma.



Mah hanno sempre avuto i migliori del momento, Maradona,Ronaldo,Rivaldo, Ronaldinho,Messi.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Se erano 3 a 0 non c'era nulla da dire


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Meriterebbero tranquillamente il raddoppio.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Il 2-0 è nell'aria, è solo questione di qualche minuto.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Candreva col kaoken


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Dominio totale

Miracolo di Ter Coso su Laureato


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Chissà quanto durano a questi ritmi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2019)

qua qualcuno non ha ancora capito che l'allenatore non conta niente...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Non voglio fare il bastian contrario, ma ci sono ancora dubbi su Conte??? 

Vediamo come va a finire, ma al momento la partita è preparata che è un capolavoro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2019)

ma lo vedete handanovic come gioca coi piedi?? e noi quando con topo gigio?


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah hanno sempre avuto i migliori del momento, Maradona,Ronaldo,Rivaldo, Ronaldinho,Messi.



Appunto, i ricconi che non vincono se non hanno il top del top. Noi abbiamo vinto anche con dei vecchietti vicino alla quarantina. Poi vuoi mettere essere trattati sempre in guanti bianchi. Sono sempre stati favoriti, quando non vincevano per merito ci scappava sempre il ladrucinio, come il Real, eh.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qua qualcuno non ha ancora capito che l'allenatore non conta niente...



Noi l'anno prossimo avremo sheva come allenatore


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pazzesco, ero convinto che avessero già la testa alla Juve. Anche finisse diversamente, questi hanno il fuoco dentro. Ecco cosa cambia un allenatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Quasi gol di Ten sensi


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Ma sto cesso di Semedo dove l'han preso?


----------



## danjr (2 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qua qualcuno non ha ancora capito che l'allenatore non conta niente...



Nel calcio attuale l'allenatore conta il 90%, è ora di capire che è più importante dei giocatori (che sono tutti potenzialmente forti essendo professionisti)


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Barcellona fa possesso sterile, come il Milan di Giampaolo. Incredibile!!!


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Sto Barcellona che non fa altro che passarla in orizzontale


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pazzesco Sensi Daishinkan


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah hanno sempre avuto i migliori del momento, Maradona,Ronaldo,Rivaldo, Ronaldinho,Messi.



Anche noi non scherzavamo ai tempi. Siamo la squadra che ha avuto più palloni d’oro con Real e Barca.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma sto cesso di Semedo dove l'han preso?



Ma perché Sergi Roberto? Langlet?


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche noi non scherzavamo ai tempi. Siamo la squadra che ha avuto più palloni d’oro con Real e Barca.



Sisì ma io mi riferivo ai numero uno in assoluto, manco il Real può dire di aver avuto i migliori del momento.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nel calcio attuale l'allenatore conta il 90%, è ora di capire che è più importante dei giocatori (che sono tutti potenzialmente forti essendo professionisti)



Non esageriamo, l’allenatore conta tanto ma non è che Conte o Klopp ti portano la Roma a vincere la Champions. I grandi allenatori massimizzano il potenziale reale della squadra, talvolta facendola rendere di più di quello che vale, ma i miracoli non li fanno nemmeno loro.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2019)

nel 2019 c'è ancora gente titubante sull'apporto di Conte ,che sia nel gioco ma anche nei giocatori che porta


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Inter da applausi, meritava il 2-0 a mani basse. Barcellona irriconoscibile, al CAMP NOU.


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Ottobre 2019)

wow sensi 
quello buono non l'abbiamo preso


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque 2 gol subiti in 9 partite per ora.
Godin è un bollito"cit


----------



## zamp2010 (2 Ottobre 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, l’allenatore conta tanto ma non è che Conte o Klopp ti portano la Roma a vincere la Champions. I grandi allenatori massimizzano il potenziale reale della squadra, talvolta facendola rendere di più di quello che vale, ma i miracoli non li fanno nemmeno loro.



Quoto. E Conte e un grande allenatore


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Gli addetti tv non fanno che andare in giro a dire che Conte è una grande motivatore.. quando in verità è un grandissimo tattico. Ovviamente non ne parlano tanto, si preferisce lodare i geni del bel giouco..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Ottobre 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Quoto. E Conte e un grande allenatore



Senza dubbio. 

Anche se non raggiunge i livelli del GiamMAESTRO.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Magari adesso ne prendono 4, ma primo tempo grandioso dell'Inter.

Quest'anno sembra si siano messi d'accordo per farci impazzire. Gonde da una parte e Gianburrasca dall'altra...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Hanno fatto un primo tempo gigantesco.

Ma non hanno chiuso la partita.

Quindi devono fare un secondo tempo gigantesco (cosa possibile) altrimenti rischiano.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gli addetti tv non fanno che andare in giro a dire che Conte è una grande motivatore.. quando in verità è un grandissimo tattico. Ovviamente non ne parlano tanto, si preferisce lodare i geni del bel giouco..



Che non vincono un tubo


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2019)

Barcellona inguardabile, ma questo non toglie che l’Inda ha fatto un grandissimo primo tempo.


----------



## Cataldinho (2 Ottobre 2019)

Uscite sempre rapide e pericolose, giocatori che sembran sapere sempre cosa fare. Avrebbero meritato il secondo gol, vedremo se reggeranno il ritmo fino alla fine.

P.S: Sensi sembra davvero forte.


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2019)

Se questi sono Barella e Sensi l'Italia rischia di avere un centrocampo assurdo il prossimo giugno.
Troppi 45 mln per Barella.
Troppi 35 per Sensi.
E noi andiamo in giro con il "fondamentale" Kessie.
Il turco scarso.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se questi sono Barella e Sensi l'Italia rischia di avere un centrocampo assurdo il prossimo giugno.
> Troppi 45 mln per Barella.
> Troppi 35 per Sensi.
> E noi andiamo in giro con il "fondamentale" Kessie.
> Il turco scarso.


Mah, ricordiamoci che Conte è il numero 1 nel cavare sangue dalle rape. 

Cosa faranno Barella e Sensi in nazionale senza Conte è tutto da vedere.


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Incredibili, stanno facendo un partitone. Vero che il Barcellona lascia delle praterie in difesa, ma l'inter sta creando tantissime occasioni. Al Camp Nou
Che invidia, che invidia


----------



## Snake (2 Ottobre 2019)

non sono sorpreso, credo sia il peggior barca degli ultimi 20 anni, vedere De Jong che fa l'esterno e Griezmann mancino puro che gioca sulla fascia sinistra dovrebbe rendere l'idea dell'incapacità di Valverde. sarei curioso di vedere se lo confermano in caso di sconfitta.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2019)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Incredibili, stanno facendo un partitone. Vero che il Barcellona lascia delle praterie in difesa, ma l'inter sta creando tantissime occasioni. Al Camp Nou
> Che invidia, che invidia



Che bello vero? Dopo la Juve , abbiamo un altro obiettivo stagionale, gufare anche l'inter


----------



## Zlatan87 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Complimenti a Conte e all Inter... nient'altro da dire... forse una bestemmia perché si doveva fare di tutto per portarlo da noi... che amarezza


----------



## rossonero71 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Il Barcellona come la Spagna hanno avuto sempre grosse difficoltà quando hanno affrontato squadre che giocano con 5 centrocampisti


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2019)

Ragazzi non scherziamo per favore, non mitizziamo conte cit. L'allenatore conta il 5% multicit.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Non è solo l'allenatore raga. Conta il vissuto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2019)

E' stata anche una genialata liberarsi di Icardi.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2019)

Grandissimo primo tempo dell'Inter, da favola.
Squadra Contiana al massimo, riconoscibilissima in tutto e per tutto.
Però con lo Slavia solo 2 settimane fà han fatto pena.

La crescita nerazzurra degli ultimi anni si stà sublimando, non è solo Conte, qui c'è anche Spalletti.
I concetti di gioco moderni, pressing aggressività saper stare alti e giocare bene la palla dal portiere, erano gia' stati tutti assimilati.
Capello stesso disse che l'Inter era decisamente in rampa di lancio con 3 acquisti di alto livello, 1 difensore 1 centrocampista e una punta al posto di Icardi.

Visto l'avversario direi uno dei primi tempi più mostruosi fatti da una squadra di Conte.
Ma c'è ancora il secondo tempo..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' stata anche una genialata liberarsi di Icardi.



Invece noi ci teniamo quel cancretto di Suso che vale comunque giusto uno scarpino di Icardo. Assurdo! Assurdo!


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Gran gol di Suarez.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Eh ora mi sa che è finita


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

*Gooooooooooooooolllll

Suarez*


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Finita.

Se sprechi troppo con sto farsa.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

comunque che gol ha fatto?!


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Che gollasso. Mamma mia, bellissimo


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

Che asino sto Griezmann


----------



## 7vinte (2 Ottobre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che asino sto Griezmann



Era fuorigioco


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2019)

il cambio difensivista che potrebbe fargli perdere la partita.
così vieni schiacciato per 25 minuti.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto durano a questi ritmi...


Gas finito credo. Il pareggio è stato una mazzata.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2019)

2 a 1 Suarez!


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2019)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll

2-1 Suarezzzzz*


----------



## Gre-No-Li (2 Ottobre 2019)

El pistoleroooooooooooooooo, l'è lì, l'è la, l'è là che l'aspettava


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Valverde e Vidal decisivi. Il Barcellona è totalmente rinato nella ripresa.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

mi sa che sono fuori dalla championssss


----------



## juventino (2 Ottobre 2019)

Nel secondo tempo sono spariti.


----------



## Raryof (2 Ottobre 2019)

SuììììììììììSìSììììììììììììììììììììììììSuiìììììììììììììì


----------



## 7vinte (2 Ottobre 2019)

Daje


----------



## Pit96 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Messi... che giocatore
E poi Suarez


----------



## Wildbone (2 Ottobre 2019)

-


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2019)

vamos.
sconfitta con buona prestazione è ancora peggio per il morale.
Dortmund vincente,inter terza già tre punti dietro.

alla fine della seconda giornata il piano sta filando: inter terza,atalanta quarta.
aggiornamento alla prossima.


----------



## Aron (2 Ottobre 2019)

Conte dimettiti


----------



## Heaven (2 Ottobre 2019)

Viviamo nell’era Messi


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Ottobre 2019)

Sempre più convinto che quando Messi dirà addio.. il Barcellona perderà davvero molto


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2019)

messi è troppo forte. via luici sarà da ridere.

l'inter meritava di vincere. peccato. a me dispiace anche.. tanto non la vincono potevano anche andare un po' avanti...


----------



## davidelynch (2 Ottobre 2019)

Godo.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2019)

Godo per quel pagliaccio di bergomi, imbarazzante un telecronaca. Comunque barca che non meritava di vincere ma avere i campioni serve a questo. Vidal ha letteralmente cambiato volto alla squadra. Avrei fatto carte false per averlo al posto di Kessie.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Vidal mostruoso, imbarazzante lasciarlo in panchina. Non parliamo poi di de Jong mezzala e Grizou alto a sinistra 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che quando Messi dirà addio.. il Barcellona perderà davvero molto



Come noi o lo United. Quando sei abituato a champagne e caviale per tanti anni poi diventa dura soprattutto se non hai programmazione


----------



## folletto (2 Ottobre 2019)

Quando Sky non farà più fare le telecronache a quei due pagliacci sarà sempre troppo tardi.
Comunque a me quel Lautaro piacerebbe un botto con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'inter esce ai gironi cit.



. 
io non l ho vista 
ma nelle statistiche il Barca ha bersagliata armata di Conte


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2019)

folletto ha scritto:


> Quando Sky non farà più fare le telecronache a quei due pagliacci sarà sempre troppo tardi.
> Comunque a me quel Lautaro piacerebbe un botto con la nostra maglia.



A me piaceva fin dai tempi del Racing Baires. Non ho capito perchè non andiamo a pescare in Argentina, ci sarebbero decine e decine di giocatori che farebbero al caso nostro.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2019)

su sky parlano solo delle occasioni dell'inter,ma anche il barcelona le ha avute.
Messi ha avuto sul suo sinistro belle due occasioni in area centralmente,di solito sfonda la porta.
poi il tiro di Dembelè,l'azione di Griezmann.
tutto mai avvenuto per sky.

e quando hanno urlato per il fallo non fischiato nel finale in attacco?
quando era su Calhanoglu per noi nessuno in telecronaca ha segnalato.


----------



## Lambro (2 Ottobre 2019)

Le partite durano 90 minuti , ancor di piu' al giorno d'oggi con questi ritmi incredibili con cui si gioca ora.
Se una squadra fa un gran primo tempo , ha occasioni e non la chiude, quasi sempre paga.
Nel nostro piccolo (che tristezza) c'è successo a Torino para para.
Però tutto sommato l'Inter nel secondo tempo ha retto, pur scoppiata, la sfuriata blaugrana.
Grande step avanti del punto di vista mentale per la banda di Conte.
Se il primo tempo finiva 3 a 0 non c'era niente da dire.
Sensi , che era praticamente nostro, sarà uno dei miei più grandi rimpianti.
Io poi ero uno di quelli che sosteneva che Barella non valesse 45milioni, lo penso ancora, ma rimane un ottimo centrocampista, in prospettiva potrà andarli a valere.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2019)

il colpo di grazia lo darà il Borussia


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Comunque sconfitta che fa male, malissimo. Vedremo come reagiranno nelle prossime partite.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque sconfitta che fa male, malissimo. Vedremo come reagiranno nelle prossime partite.



alla prossima hanno la ladrata automatica 
qnd doppio k.O 
basta vedere chi mettono come arbitro x sapere il risultato in anticipo LOL


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque sconfitta che fa male, malissimo. Vedremo come reagiranno nelle prossime partite.



Non è detto, dipende cosa fanno con la Juve
Ma una prima o poi dovevano perderla, forse per loro è meglio aver perso questa.
Chiaro se dovessero ri-perdere domenica è una doppia botta.


----------



## Andris (2 Ottobre 2019)

che faccia sconsolata ha GONDE all'intervista 
sappiamo tutti che a lui interessi solo far punti all'ovile stadium e contro la juve in casa

adesso sta piangendo dicendo che sia favorito il Barca in casa. 
"sulla loro casacca c'è scritto rispetto,mi porto dietro amarezza"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non è detto, dipende cosa fanno con la Juve
> Ma una prima o poi dovevano perderla, forse per loro è meglio aver perso questa.
> Chiaro se dovessero ri-perdere domenica è una doppia botta.


Era meglio perderla 2-0 e via. Perdere così fa sempre male. Con questo non boccio affatto l'Inter di Conte eh, fare un tempo mostruoso al Camp Nou non è da tutti. Semplicemente hanno contato i campioni e l'esperienza degli avversari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2019)

ilaria d'amico è veramente pessima..........

sky si tiene sto cesso e manda via diletta...


----------



## Heaven (2 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che quando Messi dirà addio.. il Barcellona perderà davvero molto



Su questo non credo ci siano molti dubbi, barca = messi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Ottobre 2019)

Suarez si meriterebbe un pallone d'oro.


----------



## folletto (3 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sempre più convinto che quando Messi dirà addio.. il Barcellona perderà davvero molto



Certo che perderà molto, anche moltissimo ma hanno già una bella "base" da cui ripartire, magari cambiando un po' il modo di giocare e sfruttando al meglio gente come Griezmann, Dembele etc etc


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (3 Ottobre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Valverde e Vidal decisivi. Il Barcellona è totalmente rinato nella ripresa.



Sbagli, non è stato Valverde ma Malverde, Jesus Malverde. Si sono votati a lui nell’intervallo e per questo hanno vinto. 

Scherzi a parte, all’Inter è mancata la fidelizzazione e il vissuto di Giambraulio. Con lui in panchina stasera avrebbero vinto.

Ottava stiamo arrivando.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2019)

Stanno tutti esaltati per un primo tempo giocato bene (in contropiede.... con un Barcelllona folle che lasciava le praterie)

Fosse successo a noi saremmo qui a dire "che degrado, ormai festeggiamo le sconfitte" .


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stanno tutti esaltati per un primo tempo giocato bene (in contropiede.... con un Barcelllona folle che lasciava le praterie)
> 
> Fosse successo a noi saremmo qui a dire "che degrado, ormai festeggiamo le sconfitte" .



Beh la partita l'hanno preparata benissimo, per come è finita è chiaro che dal loro punto di vista è importante non crollare moralmente altrimenti non ha senso giocare la partita con i carcerati. 

Mi ha sorpreso il loro primo tempo, ma ovviamente resta solo un primo tempo. Le gare durano 90' e infatti al 45' ho detto che avrebbero potuto pagare il fatto di non aver raddoppiato e così è stato. 

La loro Champions League adesso si complica, perdere al Camp Nou non è un dramma, ma lo è aver perso punti con il Praga. Devono fare 4 punti con il Dortmund e ci giocano prima in casa, che è decisiva: se non vincono a San Siro è finita. A quel punto fossi al posto di Conte mi toglierei pure il fastidio dell'Europa League e meglio uscire come quarta classificata. 
Se invece battono il BVB sono i favoriti per il secondo posto nel girone.


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2019)

Bellissimo rileggere a freddo tutti i commenti della partita. La squadra dei marziani con 1 punto dopo 2 partite 

Ma Conte non era il più grande allenatore al mondo? E allora perchè ha voluto perdere togliendo una punta per un incapace come Gagliardini a 40 minuti dalla fine?


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2019)

,


----------



## Lambro (3 Ottobre 2019)

Se il Milan avesse giocato come ha giocato ieri l'Inter facevamo festa per 1 anno.
Nel secondo tempo sono calati perchè coi giovincelli fai fatica a tenere in mano le partite contro volponi di questo calibro, l'Inter si è beata di se stessa , fisicamente calata e i cambi del Barca sono di altro livello rispetto a quelli nerazzurri (vidal ha cambiato la partita, dembelè pure, mentre conte era costretto a metter dentro gagliardini e politano rendiamocene conto).

Sono passaggi importanti, l'Inter dovrà andare verso questo livello se vuole competere per la champions, panchina lunga e piena di gente che ti puo' svoltare la partita.
Come è ora la Juventus, la prima di Conte che inseriva Matri per cambiare le cose e che invece ora mette dentro Dybala.

Per il resto come sempre non comprendo l'ironia di certi tifosi milanisti ,che vivono nell'invidia e nel rosicamento totale, questa Inter al momento è una squadra che ha sprazzi da top club, poi vedremo come si evolverà ma stanno facendo tutto bene per farla evolvere nel senso giusto.

Mentre noi navighiamo a catzo, male e con gente che pascola per il campo ritenuta il centro di tutto.

Ieri Sensi è stato mostruoso, Barella pure, la linea difensiva era altissima e comprimeva 3 centrocampisti e 5 difensori in pochi metri, con un'esplosione fisica appena si recuperava palla per andare in contropiede.
Il barca per 45 minuti non ci ha capito un'acca, molto meglio nel secondo tempo con la mossa Vidal ma non l'ho visto dilagare, l'Inter ha comunque retto anche se in piena apnea.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## sette (3 Ottobre 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> che faccia sconsolata ha GONDE all'intervista
> sappiamo tutti che a lui interessi solo far punti all'ovile stadium e contro la juve in casa
> 
> adesso sta piangendo dicendo che sia favorito il Barca in casa.
> "sulla loro casacca c'è scritto rispetto,mi porto dietro amarezza"



Appunto, "rispetto" per le decisioni dell'arbitro, io gli ricorderei il gol di Muntari, quindi lui deve solo stare zitto.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se il Milan avesse giocato come ha giocato ieri l'Inter facevamo festa per 1 anno.
> Nel secondo tempo sono calati perchè coi giovincelli fai fatica a tenere in mano le partite contro volponi di questo calibro, l'Inter si è beata di se stessa , fisicamente calata e i cambi del Barca sono di altro livello rispetto a quelli nerazzurri (vidal ha cambiato la partita, dembelè pure, mentre conte era costretto a metter dentro gagliardini e politano rendiamocene conto).
> 
> Sono passaggi importanti, l'Inter dovrà andare verso questo livello se vuole competere per la champions, panchina lunga e piena di gente che ti puo' svoltare la partita.
> ...



quoto tutto. pensa c'è gente che rosica per l'atalanta che gioca in champions (e che avrebbe rubato l'accesso nella competizione a noi! LOL)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se il Milan avesse giocato come ha giocato ieri l'Inter facevamo festa per 1 anno.
> Nel secondo tempo sono calati perchè coi giovincelli fai fatica a tenere in mano le partite contro volponi di questo calibro, l'Inter si è beata di se stessa , fisicamente calata e i cambi del Barca sono di altro livello rispetto a quelli nerazzurri (vidal ha cambiato la partita, dembelè pure, mentre conte era costretto a metter dentro gagliardini e politano rendiamocene conto).
> 
> Sono passaggi importanti, l'Inter dovrà andare verso questo livello se vuole competere per la champions, panchina lunga e piena di gente che ti puo' svoltare la partita.
> ...



Condivido in pieno


----------



## Igniorante (3 Ottobre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Se il Milan avesse giocato come ha giocato ieri l'Inter facevamo festa per 1 anno.
> Nel secondo tempo sono calati perchè coi giovincelli fai fatica a tenere in mano le partite contro volponi di questo calibro, l'Inter si è beata di se stessa , fisicamente calata e i cambi del Barca sono di altro livello rispetto a quelli nerazzurri (vidal ha cambiato la partita, dembelè pure, mentre conte era costretto a metter dentro gagliardini e politano rendiamocene conto).
> 
> Sono passaggi importanti, l'Inter dovrà andare verso questo livello se vuole competere per la champions, panchina lunga e piena di gente che ti puo' svoltare la partita.
> ...



Non c'è nulla da aggiungere. 
Perfetto.


----------



## ignaxio (3 Ottobre 2019)

Furbissimo Conte, 

mette le mani avanti sugli arbitraggi poco prima della partitca control la juve per mettere pressione.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Ottobre 2019)

Siamo ancora lontani da certi livelli, ma si sapeva
Non tanto per gioco e spirito di squadra, ma per quei 2-3 CAMPIONI in più che alzerebbero il livello della squadra
Per non parlare della panchina, tra far entrare VIDAL e far entrare GAGLIAcoso c'è una bella differenza


----------

